# Timeframe for Warranty Replacement?



## outbackhack (Aug 27, 2009)

Wondering what other's experiences have been with Cannondale's frame warranty service. They've had my carbon Synapse frame for going on 4 weeks now without a word from them about it. I could understand if they're short on replacement frames this time of year and that it might take awhile for one to become available, but I would think it wouldn't take them long to just look at it and confirm whether it merits replacing or not. According to my LBS they confirmed that Cannondale received it, but haven't been able to get any info from them on what the hold up is. Anyone have a similar experience?

Thanks,


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Outbackhack:

The majority of those on the forum that has required a warranty replacement have waited, on average, about 9-12 weeks. So it's anywhere from two to thre months. I believe Devastator has the record for fastest replacement in just about a week. I have the record for the longest replacement period (still awaiting my replacement). 

From what Cannondale has told me, the company is transitioning from 2010 to 2011 production. The schedules for production haven't been ironed out from what I gathered. I'm surprised that your LBS sent the frame back to Cannondale. I thought it was the local Cannondale account manager/representative that decided if it was a warranty issue. Perhaps one of our colleagues that has actual dealings with Cannondale can shed some light into the actual warranty process.

CHL


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

a 9-12 week turnaround is going to lead to defections to other brands... I need to get a spare bike to back up my spare bike!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

In most cases the rep will inspect the frame and made a decision at yout LBS instead of sending the frame back to Cannondale.
The quickest replacement is devstor it only took him 6 weeks to get a new frame ( size 54 ) and CHL is still wating for his frame which is due in some time in Oct.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> In most cases the rep will inspect the frame and made a decision at yout LBS instead of sending the frame back to Cannondale.
> The quickest replacement is devstor it only took him 6 weeks to get a new frame ( size 54 ) and CHL is still wating for his frame which is due in some time in Oct.


6 Days not weeks. My first replacement took 1 month, and on my original order it took em about a month to get the me the bike, they sent the wrong thing so it took an additional week. So warranty wise, I got lucky with 6 days, and it took 1 month for the other. It sounds like depending on the size you could be waiting a while.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

i'll be able to provide another datapoint after the rep looks at mine tomorrow.


----------



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

My frame replacement took a total of 2 weeks. My bike was dropped off at the LBS on Saturday (8/21) and I picked up the rebuilt bike with the new frame this past Saturday (9/4). :thumbsup: 

Mine was a 63cm, so maybe I lucked out because it was not a high demand frame size?

My frame never left the LBS. In fact I saw it hanging in the shop area when I picked the bike up.


----------



## outbackhack (Aug 27, 2009)

From what I gathered from my LBS, Cannondale hadn't seen this mode of failure (a semi-circular crack around the BB shell) in the newer Carbon Synapses and that's why they wanted to get the frame to Bedford to inspect it. Also probably helps since in my case that's only a little over 100 miles away, my LBS says when they do shipments to or from there stuff usually arrives the same day it's shipped.

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## outbackhack (Aug 27, 2009)

Apparently my LBS managed to get in touch with Cannondale and the word now is that they're going to try repairing the frame. So, good news that at least they've looked at it and something is happening, but I was surprised since I haven't heard of a big name manufacturer repairing carbon frames. Anyone else heard of them doing this before, or is it maybe a new capability they're adding to what remains of the factory in Bedford?

I trust that they know more about carbon frames and repair than I do, but I am curious how they'll do it since there's not a lot of clearance between the BB shell and cranks to be slapping a patch over the crack to reinforce the frame.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Are you willing to take the risk of repairing your frame ? Not for me I would ask for a new frame.


----------



## outbackhack (Aug 27, 2009)

Coming up on almost 2 months now that Cannondale has had my frame and barely a word about the status or expected resolution date. Considering calling next week and trying to talk to someone there directly, on the chance that my LBS is the cause of the poor communication. Anyone have experience getting hold of them directly?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would contact Cannondale and ask for a new frame instead of repairing.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

outbackhack said:


> Coming up on almost 2 months now that Cannondale has had my frame and barely a word about the status or expected resolution date. Considering calling next week and trying to talk to someone there directly, on the chance that my LBS is the cause of the poor communication. Anyone have experience getting hold of them directly?



OutbackhacK:

Cannondale has just transitioned to 2011 production so there has been a delay in delivering frames, especially the smaller ones (at least in the Super Six line). If you're getting a regular Super Six, it shouldn't be much longer considering several of the forum members have received their 2011 prchases.

Tentatitively, I'm expecting my Super Six HM replacements in October. Optimistically hoping that the info is accurate. Been waiting since early this year.

CHL


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

zamboni said:


> I would contact Cannondale and ask for a new frame instead of repairing.


Lol....saw you on E90 post.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

I had two system six's replaced under warranty. took 2 weeks total. I was a tad grumpy that one replacement didnt come with a fork but the fact is that I ended up with 2 beautiful frames. So I'll buy a correct color match fork and be done with it. Thumbs up to the norcal cdale rep.


----------



## outbackhack (Aug 27, 2009)

Got some good news, apparently whatever the mix-up was got sorted out and my replacement frame is on the way. Not my first choice in color, but I couldn't wait another month or more for a 2011 frame.


----------

